# Installation ab 17:01 Uhr? Oder doch nicht...



## martiko28 (14. Mai 2012)

In diversen News hatte ich gelesen, dass die Intallation von D3 ab 17:01 Uhr möglich sein sollte... Ich schätze mal, um den Ansturm beim Patch-Download zu entzerren...

Jetzt ist es deutlich später und... ich bekommen immer noch die gleiche blöde Meldung, das das Feuer noch nicht vom Himmel fällt... :-(

Ach ja, ich habe eine Digital Copy, ist das bei Euch auch so, oder hat vielleicht jemand mit der Box-Version schon probiert zu installieren?


----------



## Deadwayn (14. Mai 2012)

Also bei mir geht schonmal nen Schritt weiter. Allerdings kommt dann die Meldung:

ERROR: Stream konnte nicht initialisiert werden...

ich schätze mal das legt sich bald


----------



## Mercorius (14. Mai 2012)

Deadwayn schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht schonmal nen Schritt weiter. Allerdings kommt dann die Meldung:
> 
> ERROR: Stream konnte nicht initialisiert werden...
> 
> ich schätze mal das legt sich bald



Dito.


----------



## smorXel (14. Mai 2012)

bei mir das selbe gut das ich ned alleine bin habt ihr das 50mb update noch geladen?


----------



## Schmerzen (14. Mai 2012)

war bei mir auch...beim 3. versuch gings dann weiter


----------



## Miyazaki-0o0 (14. Mai 2012)

schnell auf ist bereits aktiviert klicken! dann gehts


----------



## Geloran (14. Mai 2012)

Bei mir funzt es jetzt


----------



## Deadwayn (14. Mai 2012)

Jetzt klappt es 

Nur die Ruhe


----------



## smorXel (14. Mai 2012)

jo geht nun


----------



## Error2000 (14. Mai 2012)

> Während der Installation ist ein unerwarteter Fehler aufgetreten.
> Bitte versuchen Sie es erneut oder kontaktieren Sie den Kundensupport.



Hat sonst noch jemand diese Fehlermeldung?


----------



## martiko28 (14. Mai 2012)

Hat ja besser geklappt als erwartet... Installation läuft inzwischen (55%)...


----------



## cr1z (14. Mai 2012)

bei ca.60% error c:\....desktop\diabloIII.Ink.temp konnte nicht entfernt werden ^^


----------



## Mercorius (14. Mai 2012)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch jemand diese Fehlermeldung?



Bislang noch nicht, aber die Installation läuft eher schleppend.


----------



## cr1z (14. Mai 2012)

cr1z schrieb:


> bei ca.60% error c:\....desktop\diabloIII.Ink.temp konnte nicht entfernt werden ^^


naja nun gehts eventuell installation öfters probieren ...bei mir ist es jetzt nach dem dritten anlauf auf der platte


----------



## Korgor (14. Mai 2012)

Alles aktiviert und installiert - nun heißt´s warten...


----------



## Hern (14. Mai 2012)

Bei mir geht gar nix, ich hab die digitale Version vom Jahrespaß  

Wenn ich set-up.exe starte, kommt der Launcher, ich muss den Geschäftsbedingungen zustimmen dann klick ich auf Installieren und bekomm so eine blöde Meldung : Wenn Ihre Installationsdisk ausgeworfen wurde, legen Sie sie wieder ein und versuchen es erneut. Wenn der Fehler weiter auftritt loggen Sie sich bitte auf Battle,net ein und installieren Sie das Spiel über den digitalen Download"

Wie soll das denn gehen ? 

Diablo 3 wird mir übrigens in meinem Account als aktiv angezeigt und das hab ich auch im Launcher angeklickt 

Viele Grüße

Hern


----------



## Gazeran (14. Mai 2012)

ICH WILL JETZT SPIELEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nasty11 (14. Mai 2012)

Also bei mir hats auch erst ca. 17.30 Uhr geklappt mit der Installation. Hat auch etwas gedauert das Spiel trotz SSD zu installieren  aber Fehlermeldung hatte ich keine.

GreetZ Nasty1


----------



## XRayFanatic (14. Mai 2012)

Hern schrieb:


> Bei mir geht gar nix, ich hab die digitale Version vom Jahrespaß
> 
> Wenn ich set-up.exe starte, kommt der Launcher, ich muss den Geschäftsbedingungen zustimmen dann klick ich auf Installieren und bekomm so eine blöde Meldung : Wenn Ihre Installationsdisk ausgeworfen wurde, legen Sie sie wieder ein und versuchen es erneut. Wenn der Fehler weiter auftritt loggen Sie sich bitte auf Battle,net ein und installieren Sie das Spiel über den digitalen Download"
> 
> ...



Bei mir genau das gleiche ......

und auch gleich die Antwort:

Blizzard[font="Georgia, serif"] hat ein Problem mit den im Vorfeld erhältlichen digitalen Download- und Installationsprogramms festgestellt - also mit dem Programm, das die [/font]Diablo III[font="Georgia, serif"]-Daten vorab runterlädt, wenn man das Spiel bereits online bei Blizzard gekauft hat (oder auch im Rahmen des WoW-Jahrespasses). Das bisher verfügbare Programm hat nämlich nicht alle benötigten Dateien runtergeladen.[/font]
[font="Georgia, serif"] [/font]
[font="Georgia, serif"]Solltet ihr die digitale Version des Spiels (in Englisch oder Deutsch) vor 10:00 Uhr am Samstag (12. Mai) heruntergeladen haben, so müsst ihr eine neue Version des Installationsprogramms runterladen, um das Spiel am 15. Mai korrekt installieren zu können. [/font]
[font="Georgia, serif"] [/font]
[font="Georgia, serif"]Blizzard: [/font]_"Wir möchten uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen, die dadurch entstanden sind und euch bitten eure Freunde und Bekannte zu informieren, so dass auch sie die neue Version des Installationsprogramms, die nun verfügbar ist, herunterladen können." _ _
_
_Zu finden unter _http://www.4players....Downloader.html

Sauber, fix nochmal die 7 GB runter ....


----------



## Sulpicia (14. Mai 2012)

Man kann aber auch den Pfad auf das bislang runtergeladene setzen und muss nur 50MB ziehen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Mai 2012)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Sauber, fix nochmal die 7 GB runter ....


alles lesen, wenn man den gleichen pfad setzt, sinds nur 50 mb


----------



## Hooltras (15. Mai 2012)

also, ich hab den neuen link angeklickt,dann öffnet sich wieder das fenster mit den ca 7.66 GB, läd aber innerhalb von ca 5 sek den balken auf 3,75 GB, und dann fängst es wieder mit den normalen downloadgeschwindigkeit an, 
und will so fertig bis auf die 7,66 GB fetig laden. ist das normal?


----------

